# Igf1-Lr3/tadalafil log...



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 12, 2014)

2 vials of Igf1-Lr3
2 vials of oxytocin
1 tadalafil 
1 acetic acid

After work I always take a long nap. This time I decided to test the Igf by taking 10mcg subQ reconstituted in acetic acid. I administered it in the fat on my hip. It surprisingly wasn't painful at all.
I had a banana, a cup of oats, a cup of non fat milk, and 2 scoops of syntha 6 protein.
I then lied down for a nap. 45 minutes later I woke up very hot. I also felt restless, which is odd because I'm usually out hard and don't want to get up. When I got up I thought, damn, it's hot in here. I then realized it was the Igf that obviously kicked up my metabolism. Plus, I had restless energy, which is odd because I thought Igf was supposed to make you tired.

I got up and the put 40mg tadalafil under my tongue. I could taste the dense sweet taste of the tadalafil beyond the grain alcohol it was diluted in. I held it under my tongue, as alcohol quickly pulls the drug sublingually into the blood stream.

I then put 100mcg igf1-Lr 3 into a diabetic syringe. I reconstituted the vial of Lr3 with 2ml acetic acid so every 2 units in the diabetic syringe was equal to 10mcg Igf1-Lr3. My arms are where I load up on syntherol, so I decided to site inject Lr3 into traps, lats, delts, and upper, middle, and lower pecs. 
OMG!!!!! Acetic acid burns like hell in the muscle, even though only 2 units of solution went into each muscle. 
I then had a meal with 6oz extra lean ground turkey, a cup of brown rice, and 1oz of almonds. I was abnormally wired and raging for some reason, I think because I bumped up my test from 250mg to 700mg/wk.

I trained delts, bis, and tris at a very fast pace. 

OBSERVATIONS: Extreme vascularity, most likely from the 40mg of tadalafil. Painful arm pump! I wasn't in the mood to talk to anyone at the gym. Some guy came up and said, YOU'RE REALLY PUMPED!!!
I was only interested in training hard and fast, and staring at the sexy girl with the big butt and huge boobs(has to be the test increase).
I was incredibly hot while training!!!
When I got home I took my shirt off and my chest looked huge like I had trained it when I hadn't, same with traps. My lats felt pumped as well and I didn't train them. I definitely had more vascularity in the arms and delts. 
I'm still raging and wired here at home. Guess I'll get ready to take some oxytocin and make my oxytocin log. Perhaps it will chill me out. Will wait a few hours so I'm not too relaxed to get things done that I need to do.

PROTOCOL: injected a little over 8mcg Igf1-Lr3 in each trap, lat, medial delt, upper, lower, and middle pec. I'll most likely do this upon waking eod so I have all day to eat carbs and fill up with glycogen. I know I said pwo is best but I want a full day with Igf in my blood stream before taking my oxytocin at night.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2014)

Yepp jj1  .I actually like the burn of igf1r3 in acetic acid . Hit each forearm next brutha.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Man, I had a massive tadalafil erection all night. I've never dosed it at 40mg before. Weiner is a lot thicker and longer while both erect and flaccid.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Was sweating balls while I slept. Metabolism is definitely kicked up. Less subQ water today. Looks good!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just got a pm from a member who also just started Igf1-Lr3 preworkout and he had the exact same experience that I had. He got extremely wired after doing the Igf micro injects. It feels like a preworkout. You are able to train much faster and more intensely! I had veins everywhere. Today, my abs are much more defined. I think I'll stick with taking the Igf injects preworkout.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Man, I had a massive tadalafil erection all night. I've never dosed it at 40mg before. Weiner is a lot thicker and longer while both erect and flaccid.



I find that is true for me too. I take a small dose of an SSRI and that has the opposite effect which doesn't really bother me but not ideal! So when I take tadalafil I notice a big difference in flaccid length and thickness.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 13, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Man, I had a massive tadalafil erection all night. I've never dosed it at 40mg before. Weiner is a lot thicker and longer while both erect and flaccid.



I love Cialis! GOOD stuff !!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2014)

ASHOP said:


> I love Cialis! GOOD stuff !!



Has JJ been sending you pics of his wiener? He has sent me 3 so far  He is definitely loving this Cialis.

JJ please don't try 80mg


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 13, 2014)

I just woke up. My chest is still fully pumped and I haven't trained it since Tuesday. The recomp on this compound is dramatically fast! I'm pumped all over and the fat bloated guy I had a few days ago is gone. My abs are tigjt and shredded again. I ate like shit last week in Vegas and put a lot of subQ water and fat in in my abs. Now they look incredible! If my body weight is still 227Lbs with this dramatic change in muscularity, I'll be ecstatic!!!

I'm going to do my Igf micro injections in a few hours and go train chest and back.

My weiner is still pumped up from the Friday dose of tadalafil.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have to say the pump on this combination is intense! I notice the best pump goes to my chest, most likely because I inject upper, middle, and lower pec on each side with Igf. I'm temped to put 6 Igf injects in each pec on chest days as I love this pump! Today I'm doing a little of everything upperbody as I feel kind of crappy from stopping my bp medicine, clonidine HCL, which is very addictive and has bad withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Today at the gym. Chest pump is nice. Looks like big fat titties.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 15, 2014)

*UPDATE*

I notice my hands go numb, even my forearms, while napping and sleeping on igf1-Lr3.  It's just like when I use real hgh.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

Matey there is a big difference in your chest in literally a few days. Good work!!

Just checking you haven't had breast implants recently?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Tadalafil and blood pressure*

133/58

I have been withdrawing from clonidine HCL for 4 days. Clonidine is one of the strongest and most addictive blood pressure medicines which is known to have a strong rebound effect if stopped cold turkey. Blood pressure could rise to dangerous levels causing stroke or heart attack. When I decided to stop clonidine, I started 40mg of tadalafil eod, as tadalafil was originally created as a high blood pressure medicine. I just took my bp and it is 133/58 proving in my kind that tadalafil reduces blood pressure. When I tried to stop clonidine two weeks ago without tadalafil my blood pressure was 187/103.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is a pm from a member on this same Igf/tadalafil stack:


"Bro I'm loving this protocol. I'm 5 weeks out and it's actually making dreadful workouts fun, the pumps are skin tearing and the vascularity is like nothing I've ever seen. My stomach is crawling in new veins."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Okay, so I thought maybe I could train today but still am way messed up from this flu. I only got as far as doing my syntherol arm injects and took my 40mg tadalafil for the first time since I last posted taking it.
I ended up falling back to sleep and OMG!!! my dick got hard and I got real horny!!! I swear tadalafil increases my sex drive in a HUGE way!!! 
I'm glad I held off on the igf. I'll take it tomorrow when I have to train regardless of how I feel because I have to meet a personal training client at the gym.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a spontaneous erection right now at work thanks to the 40mg tadalafil I took last night. Not cool! Hahaha


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I knew I looked like I was getting bigger since I took Igf1-Lr3. This is the first day I've trained in 10 days. I cut my AAS down to below a gram. It was over 4 grams a month and a half ago. I just put 100mcg Igf1-Lr3 in 6 sites into pecs and one in each delt. I last took Igf1-Lr3 10 days ago. I weighed 224Lbs. I just weighed in at 331Lbs. My food intake has been way down and my protein way way down. I came across a post on another forum that included a rat study proving that muscles keep growing after the sessation of Igf 1 use for months. I need to find that study.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Good Lord that was a great pump!!!! Strength was wayyyy up!!!
Here is a pic I just took. Remember, I've been in bed for 10 days with what is basically walking pneumonia and haven't trained at all, or eaten much.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 24, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I knew I looked like I was getting bigger since I took Igf1-Lr3. This is the first day I've trained in 10 days. I cut my AAS down to below a gram. It was over 4 grams a month and a half ago. I just put 100mcg Igf1-Lr3 in 6 sites into pecs and one in each delt. I last took Igf1-Lr3 10 days ago. I weighed 224Lbs. I just weighed in at 331Lbs. My food intake has been way down and my protein way way down. I came across a post on another forum that included a rat study proving that muscles keep growing after the sessation of Igf 1 use for months. I need to find that study.



Damn brother 107 lb jump in 10 days can I get a case of that shit sent to me asap!!!! LOL:headbang:
Assuming you meant 231 thats still 7lbs in 10 days under less than optimal conditions (being sick) pretty impressive.


----------



## MattG (Apr 24, 2014)

Very impressive indeed. I always lose 5 lbs when im sick. The fact you gained 7 lbs when you probably should have lost weight is amazing! May have to look into this myself soon


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hahaha it's good igf1 hahaha.  Yep, I weigh 231


----------



## Brooklynn (Apr 26, 2014)

JJ... Hey thanks for the advise. I can see my forarms getting bigger already. And the pump is crazy.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Brooklynn said:


> JJ... Hey thanks for the advise. I can see my forarms getting bigger already. And the pump is crazy.



It's frustrating at first because you can obviously shrug, dead lift, and row more by using wrist wraps, but without them your forearms have to bare a lot of weight which causes them to grow and grow stronger. I glad it's helping.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright, put 100mcg in pecs and delts in 8 micro injects. Took 40mg tadalafil. Trained arms, delts, upper chest, and calves. Had a killer pump!!! I'm still coughing nonstop from this big but it felt good to pump things up.

I ran into one of my clients at the gym. I have him taking 20mg tadalafil before each workout. He kept coming up to me in between sets saying he couldn't believe the pump he had in his arms. He kept asking, What the hell is that stuff? I tried to explain vasodialation and blood flow.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I took two z pak tabs after work and took a nap. I actually felt like training when I woke up. I haven't felt that way in a long time.

I took 100mcg igf1-Lr3 preworkout in a series of 6 micro injections all in my chest. Damn, acetic acid hurts!!! I also took 40mg tadalafil. My weight went up one pound. I was 232Lbs. My strength was way up on hammer strength bench press and seated back rows. A lot of people told me I got bigger. The pump from the Igf/tadalafil is always incredible!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 1, 2014)

Research subject has noticed a much more full look to his chest. Today the micro injects will all go into chest again as it needs more size. Research subject is bulking and has noticed since strength is jumping up from igf1-Lr3 it is best to do one or two chest exercises eod with the Igf to really stimulate the muscle and force new growth. The added weight to each chest exercise is tearing fibers deep in the tissue which is what we want to increase thickness.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 1, 2014)

Very interesting log bro. It's been years since I have used peps, but reading along I am intrigued all over again like the first time I got a girl naked.

Keep it up and thanks,
Hawk


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Research subject has noticed a much more full look to his chest. Today the micro injects will all go into chest again as it needs more size. Research subject is bulking and has noticed since strength is jumping up from igf1-Lr3 it is best to do one or two chest exercises eod with the Igf to really stimulate the muscle and force new growth. The added weight to each chest exercise is tearing fibers deep in the tissue which is what we want to increase thickness.



It's good to see the micro injs are working for you. LR3 is top of my list to get. I am excited to try our LR3 in my next peptide cycle (after I have used cjc-dac). I plan to do 10mcg in multiple body parts pre training. I am thinking 200mcg eod in 20 injs in my calves, chest and delts


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 3, 2014)

I trained at work yesterday so I didn't have access to my igf1-Lr3. I just administered it now, all 100mcg into pecs in 8 micro injections. I swear my pecs swell up damn near immediately. Going to take my tadalafil before legs today. Time to get legs back up to par so I can hit the stage again.


----------



## swolesearcher (May 3, 2014)

interesting log. thanks for sharing brother


----------



## *Bio* (May 4, 2014)

Hey John, this is an interesting log!  You've definitely piqued my interest!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 6, 2014)

Tomorrow, I lift weights at work so I'll pin the igf1-Lr3 later in the evening.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 6, 2014)

*Both Igf1-des and Igf1-Lr3 have a different number of amino acids than normal Igf1 making them resistant to igf1-Binding Protein 3 which makes them more anabolic and more applicable to bodybuilding.*


*Unbound (bioavailable) IGF1 enhances somatic growth.*

AuthorsElis S, et al. Show all Journal
Dis Model Mech. 2011 Sep;4(5):649-58. doi: 10.1242/dmm.006775. Epub 2011 May 31.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
Understanding insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF1) biology is of particular importance because, apart from its role in mediating growth, it plays key roles in cellular transformation, organ regeneration, immune function, development of the musculoskeletal system and aging. IGF1 bioactivity is modulated by its binding to IGF-binding proteins (IGFBPs) and the acid labile subunit (ALS), which are present in serum and tissues. *To determine whether IGF1 binding to IGFBPs is necessary to facilitate normal growth and development, we used a gene-targeting approach and generated two novel knock-in mouse models of mutated IGF1, in which the native Igf1 gene was replaced by Des-Igf1 (KID mice) or R3-Igf1 (KIR mice). The KID and KIR mutant proteins have reduced affinity for the IGFBPs, and therefore present as unbound IGF1, or 'free IGF1'. We found that both KID and KIR mice have reduced serum IGF1 levels and a concomitant increase in serum growth hormone levels. Ternary complex formation of IGF1 with the IGFBPs and the ALS was markedly reduced in sera from KID and KIR mice compared with wild type. Both mutant mice showed increased body weight, body and bone lengths, and relative lean mass. *We found selective organomegaly of the spleen, kidneys and uterus, enhanced mammary gland complexity, and increased skeletal acquisition. The KID and KIR models show unequivocally that IGF1-complex formation with the IGFBPs is fundamental for establishing normal body and organ size, and that uncontrolled IGF bioactivity could lead to pathological conditions.


----------



## *Bio* (May 7, 2014)

Not so sure organomegaly is a good thing.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 8, 2014)

Just got a pm from a member. He said he took 12.5mg Superior tadalafil last night and had an erection all night long. It's the strongest tadalafil I've ever researched!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 13, 2014)

I was down to the end of my igf1-Lr3 vial so I took out the last of it which turned out to be 150mcg. I micro injected it all into my pecs. I also took 40mg tadalafil. At the gym I trained chest, tris, bis, delts, and calves. Every muscle got a good pump, but OMG did my chest get an insane pump!!! You definitely get the best pump where you micro inject the igf1-Lr3. I can tell that the higher you dose it, the better the pump you get. My AAS dose is the lowest it's been, for the most part, in 19 years, but the pump was incredible. I plan to blast in the near future and only use Igf on the weekends. I also believe the less frequently you use Lr3, the better it works. Since I missed a lot of workouts lately due to illness, I've only been using the Lr3 a couple times a week which definitely has kept my igf1 receptors clean.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 13, 2014)

*My chest is staying so full from the Igf1-Lr3 micro injects. I noticed yesterday after my very first set of hammer strength declined bench press it looked like I had volleyball pecs. The pump is so immense I couldn't see my nipples. My gym has an outdoor weight area so everyone trains without a shirt, except the women unfortunately. My chest thickness has improved significantly from just one vial of Igf1-Lr3.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 14, 2014)

*Igf1-Lr 3 does not cause the heart to enlarge according to this study.*

*Extracellular signal-regulated kinase and phosphoinositol-3 kinase mediate IGF-1 induced proliferation of fetal sheep cardiomyocytes.*

AuthorsSundgren NC, et al. Show all Journal
Am J Physiol Regul Integr Comp Physiol. 2003 Dec;285(6):R1481-9. Epub 2003 Aug 28.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
Growth of the fetal heart involves cardiomyocyte enlargement, division, and maturation. Insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) is implicated in many aspects of growth and is likely to be important in developmental heart growth. IGF-1 stimulates the IGF-1 receptor (IGF1R) and downstream signaling pathways, including extracellular signal-regulated kinase (ERK) and phosphoinositol-3 kinase (PI3K). We hypothesized that IGF-1 stimulates cardiomyocyte proliferation and enlargement through stimulation of the ERK cascade and stimulates cardiomyocyte differentiation through the PI3K cascade. *In vivo administration of Long R3 IGF-1 (LR3 IGF-1) did not stimulate cardiomyocyte hypertrophy but led to a decreased percentage of cells that were binucleated in vivo. *In culture, LR3 IGF-1 increased myocyte bromodeoxyuridine (BrdU) uptake by three- to five-fold. The blockade of either ERK or PI3K signaling (by UO-126 or LY-294002, respectively) completely abolished BrdU uptake stimulated by LR3 IGF-1. LR3 IGF-1 did not increase footprint area, but as expected, phenylephrine stimulated an increase in binucleated cardiomyocyte size. We conclude that 1) IGF-1 through IGF1R stimulates cardiomyocyte division in vivo; hyperplastic growth is the most likely explanation of IGF-1 stimulated heart growth in vivo; 2) IGF-1 through IGF1R does not stimulate binucleation in vitro or in vivo; 3) IGF-1 through IGF1R does not stimulate hypertrophy either in vivo or in vitro; and 4) IGF-1 through IGF1R requires both ERK and PI3K signaling for proliferation of near-term fetal sheep cardiomyocytes in vitro.


----------

